# IRS mileage deduction is *NOT* an expense



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Please stop with the nonsense. The IRS deduction per mile is a blanket number covering everything from the smallest passenger car to “vans, pickups or panel trucks.”

Just because the deduction is $.625 per mile doesn’t mean that is what it _COSTS_ you to own and operate _YOUR_ vehicle.

Here’s a question for the naysayers: Does it cost the same amount to own and operate (for Uber) a 14 year old Prius as it costs to own and operate (for Uber) a brand new Escalade? The obvious answer is an emphatic NO! There is a HUGE difference in MPG, depreciation and insurance.

Please stop with the nonsense of throwing out $.625 per mile as what it _COSTS_ every driver to own and operate their vehicle. My all-in costs are $0.25 - $0.30 per mile depending on gasoline cost, which is currently $3.149 per gallon.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

My all-in cost is $0.22 a mile but I use $0.25 a mile when calculating profitability to leave myself some wiggle room (gas going up, or an unexpected repair, etc)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

While I understand what you're saying and I agree with what you're saying, in all scenarios where our income comes into play, that's the final number that's used. So even if it only cost you 40 cents a mile to operate, that number is absolutely useless in the real world setting. You want people to stop using that number but how exactly are they supposed to do that when that's literally the only number accepted out in the real world. we can say what our true operating expense is but it's absolutely pointless. I'm assuming you use the $0.625 when tax time comes, right? So you're even using it to get the benefits from it and I'm sure you as well as everyone else wouldn't be happy if that number got lowered🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> While I understand what you're saying and I agree with what you're saying, in all scenarios where our income comes into play, that's the final number that's used. So even if it only cost you 40 cents a mile to operate, that number is absolutely useless in the real world setting. You want people to stop using that number but how exactly are they supposed to do that when that's literally the only number accepted out in the real world. we can say what our true operating expense is but it's absolutely pointless. I'm assuming you use the $0.625 when tax time comes, right? So you're even using it to get the benefits from it and I'm sure you as well as everyone else wouldn't be happy if that number got lowered🤷‍♀️


Actually that number IS lowered behind the scenes. That’s the dirty little secret. The deduction of $.625 per mile will only net me a savings of ~$.15 per mile on the bottom line of my taxes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Keep in mind.. rental drivers (particularly in NYC and Orlando) who rent a car by the day/week can't deduct per mile we have to use actual expenses.

Work miles/Total miles driven 

Then Rental + gas+ tolls

So If I drive 220 work miles out of 220 total miles. (I drive to the shop (not counted) pick up the car drive for 12 hours and return it (count all miles in the taxi) then I don't count the miles going home. I would be 100% work miles.


And the $76 for the car plus gasoline plus tolls ($115 total as an example)


Regardless of that fact that 220 X .62 = $134 I can onyl deduct $115 because I'm doing actual expenses.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> While I understand what you're saying and I agree with what you're saying, in all scenarios where our income comes into play, that's the final number that's used. So even if it only cost you 40 cents a mile to operate, that number is absolutely useless in the real world setting. You want people to stop using that number but how exactly are they supposed to do that when that's literally the only number accepted out in the real world. we can say what our true operating expense is but it's absolutely pointless. I'm assuming you use the $0.625 when tax time comes, right? So you're even using it to get the benefits from it and I'm sure you as well as everyone else wouldn't be happy if that number got lowered🤷‍♀️


Respectfully, I think you're missing his point. YES $0.625 IS the number for accounting purposes. What he is saying, I think, is that it doesn't cost him that much to operate. So the tax deduction is some what of a gimme. Same goes for me. None of us want the tax deduction to be lowered, that would cost us money. Unless I misunderstood? @Rideshare Dude


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

My current costs per mile (apx) to operate 

.20 mile for gas
.04 mile for fluids
.02 mile for tires
.07 mile for cleaning (daily car wash, 3x year detailing)
.04 phone (x2)
.03 insurance ($1600 year for max coverage)
.03 repairs (various, need to save)
.15 vehicle cost ($40k/300k miles)
.10 mile taxes/ss (100k miles, 30k, 10k in taxes: 85k miles, 15k, 5k in taxes) 

Sure I can say my costs per mile to operate is a mere .20 cents, but that only counts the gas and conveniently ignores all the other related costs of ridesharing, including depreciation of the vehicle which one day needs to be replaced. Still have to pay them or compensate with my own labor.

The IRS tax deduction of .625 cents a mile (as of July 1) likely includes taxes already paid on tires, maintenance, small repairs as well as vehicle purchase tax, cleaning and fuel taxes. Doesn't include phone, insurance most likely, certainly not personal taxes.

Obviously the tax deduction was created to simplify tax filing. Don't be deluded into thinking ones costs to operate are a mere .20 just based on gas that drivers are profiting 42.5 cents a mile off the IRS. Far from it.

My costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile. It's all a rough estimate as things change.

All a tax deduction is a prevention from being double taxed on costs one already paid and was taxed once before previously. Why it's imperitive to record ones miles and costs used for ridesharing, even if returning home with the app offline after a trip as those miles are related also.

There's lots of hidden costs associated with ridesharing as an income source, especially that tax ballon payment at the end of the year, repairs etc.

Then what about an accident? Oh sh*t I haven't saved any money to buy another vehicle with. Wouldn't it be nice to have TWO vehicles so one could use the other and not disrupt ones income source?

How about health care insurance? Budget that in yet? Increased risk of injury ridesharing all day.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


How are your phone, car wash, taxes vehicle operating expenses? They're business expenses but not vehicle operating expenses. I don't need a phone to drive a car.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


Based on 60,000 miles a year.

You spend $12,000 a year on gas. I spend $7,500

You spend $2,400 a year on fluids. I spend $420

you spend $1,200 a year on tires. I spend $800 (for the best Michelin all season tires Costco sells)

you spend $4,200 a year on cleaning. I spend $384 (unlimited car wash membership)

you spend $2,400 a year on your phone. I spend $1,080 (Verizon business plan with unlimited data and no throttling)

you spend $1,600 a year on insurance. I spend $1,200 for full coverage with rideshare rider

You spend $1,800 a year on repairs. I am at 175,000 miles and have been fortunate enough to have ZERO repairs.

If you are spending $40,000 on a rideshare vehicle, you are beyond help.

income taxes and social security are not a vehicle expense.

in summary, I maintain my position that if your costs of owning and operating a vehicle are anywhere near $.625 you are doing something horribly wrong and need to find another line of work. You just pointed out where you are going horribly wrong.

Oh, I have no debt and enough money in my savings account to buy at least a half dozen rideshare vehicles at your crazy cost of $40,000 each.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Illini said:


> How are your phone, car wash, taxes vehicle operating expenses? They're business expenses but not vehicle operating expenses. I don't need a phone to drive a car.


I consider car washes a vehicle expense. Phone is a personal/Uber expense. Taxes are a personal expense. This poster has been spewing these numbers for a long time. Either inflating the numbers or really that bad at understanding how to do Uber as a business.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Add your operating expenses and your business expenses that deal with Uber together. What is that number?

Is it above or is it below the 62.5 cents the government is allowing?


If it's below, why would you itemize everything and do actual expenses and lose money?

If it's above, itemize everything individually and get paid correctly.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Add your operating expenses and your business expenses that deal with Uber together. What is that number?
> 
> Is it above or is it below the 62.5 cents the government is allowing?
> 
> ...


If it’s above, find another line of work.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If it’s above, find another line of work.


Do you know what the figures are if you bought a brand new say Escalade to do Uber the first year with it?


Yeah yeah don't give me this crap about buying a new vehicle to do the job. Let's stick to actual numbers.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you know what the figures are if you bought a brand new say Escalade to do Uber the first year with it?
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah don't give me this crap about buying a new vehicle to do the job. Let's stick to actual numbers.


If you buy a brand new Escalade to do Uber in these economic conditions, you are beyond reasoning and I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

off topic some , but tax related. say you buy a wheel chair van, its 40k ..tax pro will let you deduct it on a sliding scale...also 2 many here talk taxes , know very little. 
my advice now just 3 years of 9.. pay a tax pro , unless you are just uber x..straight foward..
a good example when not to use turbo tax . 5 kids- wife works w2. you got 5 different 1099 misc-or k's .. so much room for error..like if you are LLC you wont pay 12.5 self employment taxes..but with my tax pro .. she says its not worth it for me.
we are all different.. what if you broke retirement during covid- pay child support. MY ADVICE IS STICK TO DRIVING..KNOW YOU COST'S TO OPERATE


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OP is talking about the real out of pocket cost to do uber/lyft per mile, i call that my personal Cost CPM,
i see members here adding everything 100% of to do a tax CPM and then say that is my real cost of doing uber/lyft

tell me this, most doing uber/lyft will need a car doing uber/lyft or not,
if not doing rideshare most will have a normal job, so why is many here including the cost of insurance
as a out out of pocket cost of doing rideshare, you will pay for insurance uber/lyft or not,

if your car is not 100% used for uber/lyft then the insurance cost is not a out of pocket cost due to uber/lyft

and i am NOT saying don't add it to your TAX CPM, i am talking about your personal CPM.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If you buy a brand new Escalade to do Uber in these economic conditions, you are beyond reasoning and I wish you lots of luck.


That statement right there shows you absolutely know nothing of this business.

Anybody that's buying a new vehicle like a Escalade to do Uber is not doing just uber. Seeing how it's a black car with commercial insurance, you will also have private clients and other avenues or apps to work within.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> That statement right there shows you absolutely know nothing of this business.
> 
> Anybody that's buying a new vehicle like a Escalade to do Uber is not doing just uber. Seeing how it's a black car with commercial insurance, you will also have private clients and other avenues or apps to work within.


don't know anyone would buy a new car for rideshare, i buy a 2017 lincoin MKZ Hybird only 44,000 miles on it - why a MKZ,
i can do Lyft LUX at $1.80 + $0.30 per mile


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> That statement right there shows you absolutely know nothing of this business.
> 
> Anybody that's buying a new vehicle like a Escalade to do Uber is not doing just uber. Seeing how it's a black car with commercial insurance, you will also have private clients and other avenues or apps to work within.


The key words you glossed over were “to do Uber” but I get that you are just looking for confrontation.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The key words you glossed over were “to do Uber” but I get that you are just looking for confrontation.



Yep I totally glosed right over it didn't even take in consideration. However, notice the quote below.


W00dbutcher said:


> Anybody that's buying a new vehicle like a Escalade to do Uber is not doing just uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> OP is talking about the real out of pocket cost to do uber/lyft per mile, i call that my personal Cost CPM,
> i see members here adding everything 100% of to do a tax CPM and then say that is my real cost of doing uber/lyft
> 
> tell me this, most doing uber/lyft will need a car doing uber/lyft or not,
> ...


So anybody doing any work at home situation has actually no out-of-pocket expenses to run their business, based on your statement.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Based on 60,000 miles a year.
> 
> You spend $12,000 a year on gas. I spend $7,500
> 
> ...


We are cut from the same cloth. After seven years of driving I could replace my Prii 25 times over. If RS OP's arent complaining there not real OP's just my observation after 7 years. Glad Im a counterfeit


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> So anybody doing any work at home situation has actually no out-of-pocket expenses to run their business, based on your statement.


Where the hell did I say you have no out-of-pocket expenses doing uber, please point that out please quote it, I'm staying there are people out here who have a car and they're only doing 50% 70% whatever of their car expenses to do Uber and then turn around and claiming that everything all the car expenses 100% was due to Uber 100% of depreciation 100% of changes 100% of its maintenance 100% of insurance as if you wouldn't have insurance if you weren't doing Uber and Lyft,

And where the hell did I say you can't claim the expenses on your taxes, I'm talking about the ones to do these outrageous per mile personal CPM and then turn around and claim that is their total 100% cost out of pocket to do an Uber it's not, I do a CPM which is my actual personal cost of doing Uber and a CPM for taxes the CPM you do for taxes if you're not doing Uber 100% with your car is not your true cost of doing Uber it's a goddamn tax deduction.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Where the hell did I say you have no out-of-pocket expenses doing uber


You didn't.

But what you ARE saying is that insurance and phone for example are not "out of pocket"
Expenses seeing you have them already, right?

So when you work from your house basically everything you have in your house has already been paid for. So working for home has no out-of-pocket expenses whatsoever because it's already there.
Correct?




painfreepc said:


> And where the hell did I say you can't claim the expenses on your taxes,


I have no idea, I wasn't talking about taxes to you. So I don't even know why it's even being discussed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If the prorated costs of operating your car count as expenses then the prorated costs of operating your phone and other devices count as expenses.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> If the prorated costs of operating your car count as expenses then the prorated costs of operating your phone and other devices count as expenses.


Key word is extra expense of car for uber, unless you plan to do a normal job with no car or no car insurance,
the car insurance is not an extra expense due to uber,
but extra tires is an extra expense due to uber,
(I DID NOT SAY DON'T LIST IT ON YOUR TAXES,
i am talking about real out of pocket cost of` doing uber)

lets look at tires only
if one make it to 200,000 miles
personal miles is 40,000
uber miles is 160,000
5 pairs of tires at $800 per pair = $4,000
many will say they paid $4,000 for tires to do uber = CPM of $0.02
will tell others it cost a CPM of $0.02 to do uber, not true

cost of tires $4,000 / 200,000 miles
160,000 miles uber, 40,000 miles personal
tires only real CPM for uber cost is of tires $0.016
tires only real CPM for personal cost of tires $0.04


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

to all of you that is renting a car for uber, i hope you are aware you can't take the standard per mile deduction,
you will have to keep all receipts and itemize your deductions, good luck with that,






UBER Driver: Could I deduct the rented car expenses using standard mileage


Hi I was doing UBER/LYFT for 9 months as I don't have car I rented paying 350.00 by week. Could I deduct the rent expenses using Standard Mileage? Where should I put it in the schedule C Regards




ttlc.intuit.com




$350 per week that's $18,200 per year or $91,000 in 5 years,
buying a car at high interest rate due to bad credit don't look so bad, but keep thinking renting for rideshare is a good thing.

"Not a tax expert, however here’s what I found and I believe it is correct. Standard mileage deduction includes the depreciation on the vehicle. Only one tax payer can claim the depreciation. With Uber car rental via Hertz (or some other firm), that company is the actual owner of the vehicle and they will be taking the depreciation. Also, auto insurance is also included in the standard mileage deduction, and again, Hertz (or other firms) would also be deducting that. To the best of my knowledge, with a rental vehicle, Uber drivers will need to itemize their expenses. "


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

Illini said:


> How are your phone, car wash, taxes vehicle operating expenses? They're business expenses but not vehicle operating expenses. I don't need a phone to drive a car.


I am glad I wasn’t the only one that caught that


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr Ocasio said:


> I am glad I wasn’t the only one that caught that


yes, A phone with cell service is not needed, can buy a mifi device with data only and use a tablet or smartphone with no cell phone service,
you don't need phone service (phone number) on the device to verify rideshare account.

just an example, are many options, 





Simple Mobile Moxee 4G No-Contract Mobile Hotspot Black SMKOK779HSDG3P5P - Best Buy


Shop Simple Mobile Moxee 4G No-Contract Mobile Hotspot Black at Best Buy. Find low everyday prices and buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up. Price Match Guarantee.




www.bestbuy.com


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Illini said:


> How are your phone, car wash, taxes vehicle operating expenses? They're business expenses but not vehicle operating expenses. I don't need a phone to drive a car.


Read my post again, comprehend it and talk to an accountant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> yes, A phone with cell service is not needed, can buy a mifi device with data only and use a tablet or smartphone with no cell phone service,
> you don't need phone service (phone number) on the device to verify rideshare account.
> 
> just an example, are many options,
> ...


What's the difference between a Mifi and a cell phone?

They both produce a monthly bill whether it's prepaid or contract.

As you said in another thread you're talking about nothing.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Based on 60,000 miles a year.
> 
> You spend $12,000 a year on gas. I spend $7,500
> 
> ...


It's based on 90,000 miles a year and I can't benefit from increased economies of scale in my area. I also get paid twice as much, $1.60 a pax mile as X. Very different area than most.

And yes I've made plenty to buy a few vehicles as well. Because I count all costs not just vehicle CPM.

But you just want to vent so.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> What's the difference between a Mifi and a cell phone?
> 
> They both produce a monthly bill whether it's prepaid or contract.
> 
> As you said in another thread you're talking about nothing.


it can be cheaper if find right plan and if need phone number just use something like google voice,
and the bill can be 100% deductible.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I consider car washes a vehicle expense. Phone is a personal/Uber expense. Taxes are a personal expense. This poster has been spewing these numbers for a long time. Either inflating the numbers or really that bad at understanding how to do Uber as a business.


Well I'm doing just fine money's going in the bank. The difference is in my market Uber has to sustain us because there isn't anybody else around. So if they want to be here they have to take care of the drivers that live here.

So unlike other areas where it's Rideshare Uber is run as a taxi business here. That combined with my knowledge of the taxi business which I was before driving for Uber I have an idea of what costs are and how to remain sustainable so if people follow my numbers and make sure that they're making a dollar an odometer mile mile or more they should be fine.

Last year I made 95 cents in odometer mile including tips doing 100,000 miles.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It's based on 90,000 miles a year and I can't benefit from increased economies of scale in my area. I also get paid twice as much, $1.60 a pax mile as X. Very different area than most.
> 
> And yes I've made plenty to buy a few vehicles as well. Because I count all costs not just vehicle CPM.
> 
> But you just want to vent so.


$1.60.mile DTS XL..$1.26 ×?
90,000 miles a year is too many. I made 6 figures 3 years in a row with 105k


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It's based on 90,000 miles a year and I can't benefit from increased economies of scale in my area. I also get paid twice as much, $1.60 a pax mile as X. Very different area than most.
> 
> And yes I've made plenty to buy a few vehicles as well. Because I count all costs not just vehicle CPM.
> 
> But you just want to vent so.


It was an apples to apples comparison. If I drove 90,000 miles a year the ratios would be the same because they are based on your per mile numbers. Math is fun. Try it sometime.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> $1.60.mile DTS XL..$1.26 ×?
> 90,000 miles a year is too many. I made 6 figures 3 years in a row with 105k


I work with what I've got.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It was an apples to apples comparison. If I drove 90,000 miles a year the ratios would be the same because they are based on your per mile numbers. Math is fun. Try it sometime.


Apples are not oranges. Bananas are a better fruit to base your calculations on.

For instance did you know native bananas have big seeds and little fruit? True.

The bananas we eat from the store are clones. They uproot a offshoot and plant it elsewhere, not grown from seeds. Why bananas are endangered and humans are on the edge of starving to death.

So why your arguing over numbers that change daily with the price of gas, the Fed funds rate and just shear luck, some dumb b*tch is planning on having us deactivated for her saying we touched her leg. Then all this would suddenly become meaningless as we are forced to go back to a real job.

So given that a <> o and b*tch > a or o means that we are just both talking out of our collective *asses. 😆

So hopefully that will bring things I to perspective.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Apples are not oranges. Bananas are a better fruit to base your calculations on.
> 
> For instance did you know native bananas have big seeds and little fruit? True.
> 
> ...


Next time you should use this for your comparison...

This makes it pretty interesting that kale and cabbage — along with broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower, collard greens, and kohlrabi, and several other vegetables — all come from the exact same plant species: *Brassica oleracea protect 

Put that in your IRS pipe and smoke it.

*


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Put that in your IRS pipe and smoke it.
> 
> [/B]


I would but it's not a tax write off.🙄


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Read my post again, comprehend it and talk to an accountant.


I read your post again. I had incorrectly assumed that your post was supposed to be at least somewhat related to the OP's topic, which if you read his post again, you'll see his topic is vehicle expenses. Now, I'll say it again -- cell phone is not a vehicle expense.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

2400 a year on phone bill? What the?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,

If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not, 

Why people claiming car washes is an Uber expense once again if your car is not 100% used for Uber why are you not paying for unlimited car washes I paid for unlimited Car Wash is $32 a month, I will pay $32 a month doing Uber or not,

The point to all of this is why are some of you trying to pretend like you make less doing Uber and Lyft than you actually do, so what is your plan to stop doing Uber and Lyft no longer drive a car no longer use the cell phone, are you going to catch the bus to work, you're still going to have an insurance payment and you still going to have a cell phone, if you're smart you would have unlimited car washes and save money.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Based on 60,000 miles a year.
> 
> You spend $12,000 a year on gas. I spend $7,500
> 
> ...


And every one of your numbers depends on the city, vehicle and driver.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


If you’re doing your taxes properly, then you break out the percentages. Around 10% of my annual phone bill is RS, that’s the number I claim. Insurance, I look at my total miles for the year, what percentage is RS, that’s the portion of my car insurance I claim. Why would I not do unlimited car washes, because I like my paint, only places with unlimited washes use beater brushes that don’t get cleaned and destroy paint.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you’re doing your taxes properly, then you break out the percentages. Around 10% of my annual phone bill is RS, that’s the number I claim. Insurance, I look at my total miles for the year, what percentage is RS, that’s the portion of my car insurance I claim. Why would I not do unlimited car washes, because I like my paint, only places with unlimited washes use beater brushes that don’t get cleaned and destroy paint.


we are not talking about taxes


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> And every one of your numbers depends on the city, vehicle and driver.


if both in same city, the percentage will be the same.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> If you’re doing your taxes properly, then you break out the percentages. Around 10% of my annual phone bill is RS, that’s the number I claim. Insurance, I look at my total miles for the year, what percentage is RS, that’s the portion of my car insurance I claim. Why would I not do unlimited car washes, because I like my paint, only places with unlimited washes use beater brushes that don’t get cleaned and destroy paint.


@painfreepc is fighting and defending a hill (or term) nobody ever uses. Nobody ever talks about out-of-pocket expenses. Except maybe accountants and medical insurance payments.

Honestly, when was the last time anybody that was in a business situation used the word out of pocket expenses that wasn't referring to some sort of medical payment situation!


Also, out of pocket expenses usually has to deal with the employee paying for something and then getting reimbursed by the company later. Keyword is employee.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Illini said:


> - cell phone is not a vehicle expense.


Like duh 🙄

All one has to do is ensure they are making $1 or more per odometer mile driven annually for ridesharing purposes, save .75 cents a mile for any costs, don't spend more than $20,000 for vehicles and they will do fine.

And one more thing, keep below $2000 in ones bank account so they can claim poverty and get Medicaid until they have vehicle replacement money stashed away someplace off the grid then get on healthcare.

Everything has been solved.

If your coming here venting over nothing just means your not making enough to support your habit and jonesing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> @painfreepc is fighting and defending a hill (or term) nobody ever uses. Nobody ever talks about out-of-pocket expenses. Except maybe accountants and medical insurance payments.
> 
> Honestly, when was the last time anybody that was in a business situation used the word out of pocket expenses that wasn't referring to some sort of medical payment situation!
> 
> ...


we are not talking about taxes, you and others are adding stuff like insurance and cell phone and saying the insurance and cell phone is a per mile expense from each fare,
how is it a per mile expense using a car that that is not 100% used for uber, you plan to stop doing uber and then cancel the insurance,

Look everyone i have a new job no more uber, no more insurance bill, no more cell phone bill, i'm free!.
no longer a per mile expense for new job that includes my insurance and cell phone, no more fu*king uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> @painfreepc is fighting and defending a hill (or term) nobody ever uses. Nobody ever talks about out-of-pocket expenses. Except maybe accountants and medical insurance payments.
> 
> Honestly, when was the last time anybody that was in a business situation used the word out of pocket expenses that wasn't referring to some sort of medical payment situation!
> 
> ...


I guess love replies that include a straw man argument, you yourself said we weren't talking about taxes, then you going to use a business example below which obviously means you're referring to taxes

Okay I'll play, so let's say Mr businessman files his taxes like every good citizen and claims all his deductions, Mr businessman that earns $2,000 a week stops off every morning and purchasing some Starbucks for $10 a shot, every single day, and at the end of the month he has spent $200 plus for starbucks, times 12 months that's $2,400 Plus dollars, now he does his taxes and he's claiming a $2,400 deduction off his taxes, which maybe he can legally do fine great I would do it too, but is that Starbucks Coffee actually truly an expense out of pocket off of his earnings, was the Starbucks Coffee required to do his job, was he required to stop off at Starbucks and get $10 worth every single morning,

So you and others would say Mr businessman is no longer earning $2,000 per week, he's only earning $1,950 per week, I never hear anyone in business talking about their earnings like that except some Rideshare drivers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Please stop with the nonsense. The IRS deduction per mile is a blanket number covering everything from the smallest passenger car to “vans, pickups or panel trucks.”
> 
> Just because the deduction is $.625 per mile doesn’t mean that is what it _COSTS_ you to own and operate _YOUR_ vehicle.
> 
> ...


Depreciation is the silent profit robber.
You will not actually feel the depreciation until you go to sell or trade your vehicle.
To a lesser extent you will feel it when all scheduled maintenance comes much quicker and with more frequency.
The plus side is with both Uber and Lyft paying us pretty close to 62.25 a mile it difficult if not impossible to show profit.
In April when we do our taxes we benefit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Depreciation is the silent profit robber.
> You will not actually feel the depreciation until you go to sell or trade your vehicle.
> To a lesser extent you will feel it when all scheduled maintenance comes much quicker and with more frequency.
> The plus side is with both Uber and Lyft paying us pretty close to 62.25 a mile it difficult if not impossible to show profit.
> In April when we do our taxes we benefit.


OP is not talking about taxes, but thanks for comment.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Based on 60,000 miles a year.
> 
> You spend $12,000 a year on gas. I spend $7,500
> 
> ...


His numbers dont add up and never did
They should be taken w a grain of salt
Advice about rideshare should never be taken
from someone driving a full sized v8 pickup truck


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I guess love replies that include a straw man argument, you yourself said we weren't talking about taxes, then you going to use a business example below which obviously means you're referring to taxes
> 
> Okay I'll play, so let's say Mr businessman files his taxes like every good citizen and claims all his deductions, Mr businessman that earns $2,000 a week stops off every morning and purchasing some Starbucks for $10 a shot, every single day, and at the end of the month he has spent $200 plus for starbucks, times 12 months that's $2,400 Plus dollars, now he does his taxes and he's claiming a $2,400 deduction off his taxes, which maybe he can legally do fine great I would do it too, but is that Starbucks Coffee actually truly an expense out of pocket off of his earnings, was the Starbucks Coffee required to do his job, was he required to stop off at Starbucks and get $10 worth every single morning,
> 
> So you and others would say Mr businessman is no longer earning $2,000 per week, he's only earning $1,950 per week, I never hear anyone in business talking about their earnings like that except some Rideshare drivers.


Mr businessman has rocks in his head
if he is buying a $10 coffee everyday
I drink Starbucks coffee brewed at home
Ps I may or not have rocks in my head too
but I'm not paying $300 a month for coffee...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Mr businessman has rocks in his head
> if he is buying a $10 coffee everyday
> I drink Starbucks coffee brewed at home
> Ps I may or not have rocks in my head too
> but I'm not paying $300 a month for coffee...


but pay $150 a mo for car insurance on a car using for both rideshare and personal, a car that will still need insurance rideshare or not,
than do 150 trips in say 2 weeks and than say every trip is $1.00 less than earned due to insurance - that is ok.

and even more less due to car washes and cellphone bill.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> His numbers dont add up and never did
> They should be taken w a grain of salt
> Advice about rideshare should never be taken
> from someone driving a full sized v8 pickup truck


A V-8 pickup truck that despite having over 463,000 miles on it (all but 100,000 miles for Uber) still looks and runs like new. Along with $60,000 in the bank just from Uber.

Yea, I don't know I'm doing. 😆

$1 an odometer mile or better including tips.

Save .75 cents a mile for all costs.

In 4 years you could be buying a brand new vehicle yourself. 😁


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Mr businessman has rocks in his head
> if he is buying a $10 coffee everyday
> I drink Starbucks coffee brewed at home
> Ps I may or not have rocks in my head too
> but I'm not paying $300 a month for coffee...


Isn't there a cramped tiny Toyota Corolla in your driveway you need to squeeze into? 😆

Pax LOVE the roomy truck, why I get great tips and requests to do long runs.

Being a former taxi driver driving a old Crown Vic, I know what the pax like.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> but pay $150 a mo for car insurance on a car using for both rideshare and personal, a car that will still need insurance rideshare or not,
> than do 150 trips in say 2 weeks and than say every trip is $1.00 less than earned due to insurance - that is ok.
> 
> and even more less due to car washes and cellphone bill.


You exactly right you cant bill things
that you would have anyway to rideshare
You can if you want to artificially
make your earnings lower I suppose
Cars are our tools and tools wear,
break and need to be replaced
No matter what the job is there are costs


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> A V-8 pickup truck that despite having over 463,000 miles on it (all but 100,000 miles for Uber) still looks and runs like new. Along with $60,000 in the bank just from Uber.
> 
> Yea, I don't know I'm doing. 😆
> 
> ...


I made enough money to pay for my corolla in the first 5 weeks of driving after returning to rideshare after vaccination
It's got 160k miles on it 2 years later and I havent even had to do the brakes yet. Got 100k miles out of the tires and get 31mpg. Life is very good as a rideshare driver in a toyota


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Isn't there a cramped tiny Toyota Corolla in your driveway you need to squeeze into? 😆
> 
> Pax LOVE the roomy truck, why I get great tips and requests to do long runs.
> 
> Being a former taxi driver driving a old Crown Vic, I know what the pax like.


No I'm 6 ft plus and unless there is a basketball tournament in town they have plenty of room
I dont really care what they like anyway they dont gaf about me. Fuel rarely exceeds 10-15% and tips are usually about 7-10% per week


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You exactly right you cant bill things
> that you would have anyway to rideshare
> You can if you want to artificially
> make your earnings lower I suppose
> ...


I love the way you reply to me, you still trying to make it look like I'm saying something other than what I'm actually saying, I know that your car wears and tears due to doing uber, and I never said you don't do your normal depreciation and your extra maintenance for your car obviously those are expenses cuz now you have extra to do to your car and your car is going to depreciate faster I am not talking about any of that,

Your extra car maintenance, extra tires, extra oil changes, and sooner to hit car depreciation, is an actual real deduction in your earnings off of every trip I'm not an idiot I know that,

But your car insurance, cell phone bill except for the extra data you may have to add to it each month, and your Starbucks coffee and your McDonald's breakfast should not be considered as less earnings off of every trip Uber and Lyft have nothing to do with that unless you're using your car 100% for Uber and Lyft,

But even in my opinion unless you're using your car 100% for Uber even your entire car depreciation should not be considered as a deduction making less money off of each trip, me for example my car is used about 70% for Uber and 30% for my personal needs, so in about four or five years when my car I need to sell it I'm not going to turn around and put in my mind my entire car depreciation as a lost due to Uber in other words every trip I do in my opinion only 70% of depreciation is due to Uber and lyft, if many of you want to live in a fantasy land and think that Uber and Lyft is responsible for every single money that comes out of your pocket or doesn't go into your pocket you go ahead and think that have fun.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> if both in same city, the percentage will be the same.


Not really, all of us in the Denver market that post on here drive different vehicles, have different insurance companies, different cellphone carriers, and different expenses. Just looking at our little group that posts on here, @Daisey77 and I have greater tire expenses than they do because of the vehicles we drive, same with our gas use and insurance costs. I carry full coverage, with significantly higher coverages than the majority of these guys, so my insurance is much higher.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> Not really, all of us in the Denver market that post on here drive different vehicles, have different insurance companies, different cellphone carriers, and different expenses. Just looking at our little group that posts on here, @Daisey77 and I have greater tire expenses than they do because of the vehicles we drive, same with our gas use and insurance costs. I carry full coverage, with significantly higher coverages than the majority of these guys, so my insurance is much higher.


Exactly, none.of us have similar situations.

My vehicle costs are likely higher than most, just means those doing things better get to save more money faster.

But one thing is trying to decide if a trip is worth it or not to take. If it's a "rideshare trip" or a sustainable trip that us "6%" Uber says do 40 or more hours per week are worth taking or not.

$1+ an odometer mile, including tips, sets the baseline, keeps an Uber driver in business as long as they save .75 cents a mile for costs, not going up their nose.

Not making it, better go part time around a real job.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> to all of you that is renting a car for uber, i hope you are aware you can't take the standard per mile deduction,
> you will have to keep all receipts and itemize your deductions, good luck with that,
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, for the record I do vehicle rentals because in my market uber rates are such utter dogshit. I either rent a taxi or a luxury chaffeur vehicle.

Thanks to the up front pay cut... the difference between uber and taxi is wide and getting wider. What would pay $100 in the taxi doesn't even pay $40 anymore all the time. I've seen uber rides go as low as 1/7th of taxi rates.

In the chaffeur vehicles? I'll usually get 3-5 chaffeur rides and about 7-10 uber pings per day.

Combined 7-10 uber pings will pay out less than 1 chaffeur rides, while amounting to half my gasoline burned. The only reason I do uber pings in the chaffeur vehicle is that the uber fares generate money and I already have the vehicle and have down time between chaffeur rides to fill.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

everyone here has all the answers ..good luck. ask yourself in some markets , how can i earn $2000 a week....most places impossible..


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> how can i earn $2000 a week....most places impossible..


Proper car.
Commercial insurance. 
Private clients.
Know your market.
Know your expenses.
Know your minimum $ per ride.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Proper car.
> Commercial insurance.
> Private clients.
> Know your market.
> ...


And if the numbers still dont add up
Make up the balance in handys!!!
Ps wig optional....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Proper car.
> Commercial insurance.
> Private clients.
> Know your market.
> ...


you also need a small network of other drivers that you trust to handle clients that you are not available to cover, one person can not be everywhere and when you start telling too many people who call you that you are not available and you have no one available those are potential clients that will not call you back


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> you also need a small network of other drivers that you trust to handle clients that you are not available to cover, one person can not be everywhere and when you start telling too many people who call you that you are not available and you have no one available those are potential clients that will not call you back


Maybe the way you run your business but not the way I run mine.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe the way you run your business but not the way I run mine.


You do whatever works for you I'm quite sure you have a siystem that works well, when I was doing it and we'll be doing it again, I advertise as a car service, and then I save the best trips for myself and I gave out the Lesser trips to others that I trust, so that way when a regular customer wanted to cancel or was no longer a regular customer I didn't have to go hunting for customers again I didn't have to sit around with my thumb up my ass..lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You do whatever works for you I'm quite sure you have a siystem that works well, when I was doing it and we'll be doing it again, I advertise as a car service, and then I save the best trips for myself and I gave out the Lesser trips to others that I trust, so that way when a regular customer wanted to cancel or was no longer a regular customer I didn't have to go hunting for customers again I didn't have to sit around with my thumb up my ass..lol


A simple business card on the back of my headrest is all the advertising I ever do. I don't push it or do I mention it until they do.

Then I explained to them that the service is for somebody that wants a guarantee pick up for an event or to/from the airport. Call me ahead of time and set up a scheduled time and you will be picked up when needed. Minimum booking fee is $30.


If you want to spend $30 to go to the store to get a pack of smokes, Let's Ride. 

Don't forget it'll cost you 30 bucks to get back.


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


It's pretty clear that you don't know anything about tax preparation!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

SELL DRUGS!!!
SELL DRUGS!!!
SELL DRUGS!!!
SELL DRUGS!!!

No don't sell drugs.

SELL SEX!!!!
SELL SEX!!!!
SELL SEX!!!!
SELL SEX!!!!

No don't sell sex.

SELL STOLEN GOODS!!!!
SELL STOLEN GOODS!!!!
SELL STOLEN GOODS!!!!

Ok, maybe....not. 🤔


----------



## WDM1wood (May 20, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


This is well detailed, but you are spending $3,700+ / year to clean your car?


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


You're what I call a government stooge. You take the write offs that are allowed by IRS Tax Code. As a former IRS agent told me in a college course I took, you always take deductions that fall into the gray area. The worst that can happen is you get audited and they disallow the deductions and charge the tax owed. What you cannot do is hide income and not claim it. 
SO Dudley Doright you keep paying those extra taxes and keep doing what you do. Me will take every f**king deduction I can and keep my money.
Good luck government stooge!


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

WDM1wood said:


> This is well detailed, but you are spending $3,700+ / year to clean your car?


So full of SH*T!
$3700 to clean your car? LMAO
I bet you have topless women washing your car.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Ofcourse phone bill is a business expense. 90% of my data is from the Uber app. If it weren’t for Uber I’d get a burner flip phone and my phone bill would be $30 a month not $85 or whatever.

Everytime I’m too far away from home and have to pay money to eat. That’s a business expense.

oil changes are higher for the Prius and not reflected in the mileage deduction. So the difference is an expense.

After taxes I basically pay Uber to work for them. Nothing to be proud of but it is what it is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bulls23 said:


> replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


No you cannot use actual expenses on top of the standard mileage expense. One or the other.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


That’s highly technical. Unless you’re not a full time Uber driver in that case you would fall into he lower income bracket and at or below poverty level. Engine repair is definitely a work expense. 
if you only want to claim 70% go for it but you didn’t get only 70% of your engine repaired.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Seamus said:


> No you cannot use actual expenses on top of the standard mileage expense. One or the other.


No Seamus. The wear and tear mileage deduction does not include a major repair. Things like gas , oil changes , tires , brakes etc do apply to the standard mileage expense.
Pay your fair share of taxes but don’t give away what you don’t owe. No offense , I don’t see the FBI and IRS kicking down your door because an Uber driver who made $19,250 last year didn’t dot an i. You won’t be in the news either.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wallyruss1958 said:


> You're what I call a government stooge. You take the write offs that are allowed by IRS Tax Code. As a former IRS agent told me in a college course I took, you always take deductions that fall into the gray area. The worst that can happen is you get audited and they disallow the deductions and charge the tax owed. What you cannot do is hide income and not claim it.
> SO Dudley Doright you keep paying those extra taxes and keep doing what you do. Me will take every f**king deduction I can and keep my money.
> Good luck government stooge!


Where did I fuc*ing say not to take deductions why don't you actually read the thread,


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ubermillionaire said:


> The wear and tear mileage deduction does not include a major repair.


I'm not going to debate you, and you can do whatever you want. However, I sure hope that anyone who reads this doesn't follow this advice. It is blatantly incorrect.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


You cannot use the standard deduction, and then turn around and put down an item as itemized, you do one or the other if you're going to itemize the replacing an engine, you're now going to need the receipts of everything that could possibly be a deduction off your taxes and yes including percentage of your insurance and your phone bill.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ubermillionaire said:


> No Seamus. The wear and tear mileage deduction does not include a major repair. Things like gas , oil changes , tires , brakes etc do apply to the standard mileage expense.
> Pay your fair share of taxes but don’t give away what you don’t owe. No offense , I don’t see the FBI and IRS kicking down your door because an Uber driver who made $19,250 last year didn’t dot an i. You won’t be in the news either.











Are car repairs tax deductible? Writing off auto repairs | MileIQ


Car repairs are tax deductible if you use the car for business purposes. Learn what circumstances can lead to major write offs.




mileiq.com




.

*When Are Car Repairs Tax Deductible?*
The actual expense method allows you to write off many costs. This includes business driving costs, car repairs and car improvements. You add these costs to your other annual expenses. If you use the standard mileage rate, you get no deduction for repairs. These are already factored into the standard rate (53.5 cents per business mile in 2017). With the actual expense method, you may only deduct your business use percentage of your car repairs and improvements. If you drive your car 50% of the time for business, you can deduct 50% of the cost If you drive your car 50 percent of the time for business, you can deduct 50 percent of the repair costs. The remaining costs is a non-deductible personal expense. You may deduct the cost of parts and depreciate the cost of tools if you fix the car yourself. But, there's no deduction for your labor. Many of the expenses you incur to keep your car running are currently deductible‚ that is, the full amount can be deducted in the year incurred. Yet, some must be depreciated over at least five years. It all depends on whether the expense is for:


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


If you're using turbotax or similar to file your taxes, it will give you the option to determine which gets you the bigger deduction


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> everyone here has all the answers ..good luck. ask yourself in some markets , how can i earn $2000 a week....most places impossible..





W00dbutcher said:


> Proper car.
> Commercial insurance.
> Private clients.
> Know your market.
> ...


For full-time drivers, this works great, but these rate cuts are killing many of the part time drivers who don't have or need this, which then when Screwber and Gryt make comments of part-time drivers earning $30/hr, it becomes laughable.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ubermillionaire said:


> Engine repair is definitely a work expense.
> if you only want to claim 70% go for it but you didn’t get only 70% of your engine repaired.


I think you must have taken the short bus to school, really think about what you're saying think hard about it, almost everything else we have to declare a percentage of, but somehow in your head you think the engine is different, why don't you explain why you think you're not required to take the percentage of the engine but a percentage of everything else if you think that at all.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

Are some of you people on drugs?
Uber provides your mileage every year. 
Say you drive 10,000 miles.
Currently the rate is 62.5 per mile.





IRS increases mileage rate for remainder of 2022 | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2022-124, June 9, 2022 — The Internal Revenue Service today announced an increase in the optional standard mileage rate for the final 6 months of 2022. Taxpayers may use the optional standard mileage rates to calculate the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business and certain...




www.irs.gov





.625 x 10,000 = 6,250 $ right off the top.
Yes it will probably be more than 10k worth of miles. This is just an example.

Phone?
I have a dedicated phone which equals a dedicated deduction.

Maintenance.
... it's all how you structure things so you can get reimbusements (hint hint).


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


Yes you can. It would be listed on your schedule C and is not considered depreciation. The standard mileage the IRS allows factors depreciation in already. Furthermore, do not rely on Ubers mileage they tell you. Keep your own written logs. The reason why is that uber does not include the mileage you used to get to the pick up. They only use the actual trip. According to IRS rules whatever you use your car for ridesharing is deductible. 
My vehicle is 100% used for my business. In fact I just purchased a 2022 New plug in hybrid Chrysler Pacifica. I am getting a $7500 tax credit this year plus mileage. My previous vehicle used for Uber had to get a transmission over haul that cost $4600. Needless to say I will be taking a paper loss and will be getting back a boatload of money. Because of the loss I can carry it over to my other income (pension) that further reduces my taxes.
Hope that helps.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I think you must have taken the short bus to school, really think about what you're saying think hard about it, almost everything else we have to declare a percentage of, but somehow in your head you think the engine is different, why don't you explain why you think you're not required to take the percentage of the engine but a percentage of everything else if you think that at all.


Average driver drives say 14,000 miles a year. You drove 28,000 miles extra for Uber. Your breakdown and cost of $4,700 for your engine to be repaired was that 41,999 Miles for the year. So one could theoretically argue that those extra 28000 miles was the cause of the breakdown. Had you had not drove those 28,000 miles for uber, that breakdown would have occurred two years from now as normal wear and tear.

It all depends on how you look at it. Was the breakdown because of the 28,000 miles? After all he was using his car for business.

S0 go ahead and claim the 4700 full. The worst it's going to happen is if you get audited you'll have to pay the difference back.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> My all-in cost is $0.22 a mile but I use $0.25 a mile when calculating profitability to leave myself some wiggle room (gas going up, or an unexpected repair, etc)


My all-in cost is $0.25 a mile plus $5,000 when some uninsured motorist totals my car. OK, I have only been totaled once and they got their first-ever insurance a month before the accident.

Can I write off the $5,000 or is that included in the standard mileage deduction?


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

UberNeophyte said:


> Are some of you people on drugs?
> Uber provides your mileage every year.
> Say you drive 10,000 miles.
> Currently the rate is 62.5 per mile.
> ...


And you are wrong. NEVER and I mean NEVER use Ubers mileage total. You are eligible for all miles you drive including the mileage to get to the pick up point. Uber never includes that mileage. This is why you need to keep a written daily log of your miles and that is acceptable to the IRS.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wil Mette said:


> My all-in cost is $0.25 a mile plus $5,000 when some uninsured motorist totals my car. OK, I have only been totaled once and they got their first-ever insurance a month before the accident.
> 
> Can I write off the $5,000 or is that included in the standard mileage deduction?


Did you get reimbursed for your accident through the insurance company? And how much was that reimbursement? They should have made you whole.


----------



## Offshore Pirate (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


Agree with most of your comments, you can take the percentage of time using your phone for Uber off your taxes as a business expense. I constantly use phone for Uber on and off road, about 80% of time. Plus I take IRS standard mile deduction instead of itemizing car (car washes! I do the unlimited too!) and on the road expenses, like meals, which can be expensed. Mileage deduction is usually more generous than itemizing, and remember you can not do both. IRS knows this. And it is great for Uber drivers, because itemizing requires a time consuming administrative effort that can be a part time job in itself.

So just take standard mileage deduction and home expenses adjusted as percentage for how much time used for phone service, internet, home PC/laptop used for Uber related work activity. Doing this will drop your adjusted gross income way down. But be careful, you could find yourself below poverty level and not be able to get a loan for that next Uber vehicle.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Did you get reimbursed for your accident through the insurance company? And how much was that reimbursement? They should have made you whole.


He said “uninsured motorist”

he got ****ed and had to pay 100% out of pocket.

the uninsured motorist loophole is s bunch of bullshit.

But I’m a proponent of their only being one kind of car insurance. And it covers damage to your car and liability.

no instead there’s tons of loopholes and insanity.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Offshore Pirate said:


> Agree with most of your comments, you can take the percentage of time using your phone for Uber off your taxes as a business expense. I constantly use phone for Uber on and off road, about 80% of time. Plus I take IRS standard mile deduction instead of itemizing car (car washes! I do the unlimited too!) and on the road expenses, like meals, which can be expensed. Mileage deduction is usually more generous than itemizing, and remember you can not do both. IRS knows this. And it is great for Uber drivers, because itemizing requires a time consuming administrative effort that can be a part time job in itself.
> 
> So just take standard mileage deduction and home expenses adjusted as percentage for how much time used for phone service, internet, home PC/laptop used for Uber related work activity. Doing this will drop your adjusted gross income way down. But be careful, you could find yourself below poverty level and not be able to get a loan for that next Uber vehicle.


Mine is 100% deductible because I have a dedicated cell phone for Uber only.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> He said “uninsured motorist”
> 
> he got ****ed and had to pay 100% out of pocket.
> 
> ...


He didn't say either way that's why I was asking. They do offer insurance for uninsured motorists, I carry it just because of that reason.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Are car repairs tax deductible? Writing off auto repairs | MileIQ
> 
> 
> Car repairs are tax deductible if you use the car for business purposes. Learn what circumstances can lead to major write offs.
> ...


Sorry but you are full of sh*t. Car repairs are not part of the standard mileage deduction. Go back to accounting school. All repairs and vehicle expenses are listed on Schedule C individually. 
But you keep doing it your way and paying extra taxes.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> He said “uninsured motorist”
> 
> he got ****ed and had to pay 100% out of pocket.
> 
> ...


hey steve , i did back in florida when we had PIP ONLY INSURANCE..OUCH..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Sorry but you are full of sh*t. Car repairs are not part of the standard mileage deduction. Go back to accounting school. All repairs and vehicle expenses are listed on Schedule C individually.
> But you keep doing it your way and paying extra taxes.


I guess TurboTax is also full of s***, cuz you've been doing it the way you been doing it it doesn't mean it's allowed that's why there's these things called tax audits.









Standard Mileage vs. Actual Expenses: Getting the Biggest Tax Deduction - TurboTax Tax Tips & Videos


The IRS offers two ways of calculating the cost of using your vehicle in your business: 1. The Actual Expenses method or 2. Standard Mileage method. Each method has its advantages and disadvantages, and they often produce vastly different results. Each year, you’ll want to calculate your...




turbotax.intuit.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Amusing How this thread Got Hijacked and turned into about the proper way to do your taxes for rideshare, and that's not what this thread was about,

And I am as guilty as charged, I should have just ignored anyone that replied to me about taxes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


No. Actual expenses OR mileage



UberNeophyte said:


> Are some of you people on drugs?
> Uber provides your mileage every year.
> Say you drive 10,000 miles.
> Currently the rate is 62.5 per mile.
> ...


Uber does provide a mileage summary but it only includes the time you're online. If you drop off way out in Timbuktu and you go offline to reposition back in town or you get taken out of a surge area and go offline to reposition in a surge area. All those miles also count. It's best to keep track of your own mileage. If you don't, you're only shorting yourself


wallyruss1958 said:


> And you are wrong. NEVER and I mean NEVER use Ubers mileage total. You are eligible for all miles you drive including the mileage to get to the pick up point. Uber never includes that mileage. This is why you need to keep a written daily log of your miles and that is acceptable to the IRS.


A few years ago Uber's tax summary changed to include all mileage driven while online. However, there's still mileage you're missing if you only rely on their tax summary. I agree never ever ever rely only on their summary. Those who do are only shorting themselves. Like I mentioned above it does not factor in anytime you go offline to reposition yourself


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Bulls23 said:


> I have a question. So, I use my car 70% for ridesharing and 30% for personal. For tax purposes I usually claim IRS per mile deductions, nothing else. Earlier this year I had to replace an engine which cost me about $4500. Can I and should I use this as an expense on top of per mile deduction?


No.

If the total costs associated with your business are MORE than the amount of the per mile tax deduction, then whatever figure is greater is used. Both are not used together.

Like I said above, all the tax credit is is not taxing you again on what they already taxed you once before already. 

If you get your costs way down below the per mile tax credit amount, then that's gravy, a bonus for being so conservative or just being lucky. 

Now this only applies to a sole proprietorship, not a corporation.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I made enough money to pay for my corolla in the first 5 weeks of driving after returning to rideshare after vaccination
> It's got 160k miles on it 2 years later and I havent even had to do the brakes yet. Got 100k miles out of the tires and get 31mpg. Life is very good as a rideshare driver in a toyota


Either you got one heck of a deal on your Corolla or you robbed a couple banks those first five weeks back !
100k on your tires ?
What kind were they ?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber recorded slightly over 84,000 online miles I drove for them last year.

I reported to the IRS I've drove 100,000 miles as recorded by my odometer.

That's a difference of 16,000 miles with the app off! Or a Uber poor recording.

16,000 x .56 cents a mile is $8,960 that I didn't have to pay taxes on. ($1075 at 12%)

So that just proves you need to record your miles even if the app are offline.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber recorded slightly over 84,000 online miles I drove for them last year.
> 
> I reported to the IRS I've drove 100,000 miles as recorded by my odometer.
> 
> ...


Great Point !
Do NOT 🚫 rely on Uber or Lyft miles.
I use my oil change receipt which shows miles since last oil change.
You are allowed to use miles when your app is on and your looking for a ride as well as pick up miles.
I think the companies only use passengers in your vehicle miles.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Either you got one heck of a deal on your Corolla or you robbed a couple banks those first five weeks back !
> 100k on your tires ?
> What kind were they ?


I was making the easiest money yet
3000-3500 a week
The tires were Goodyear assurance
the tread wear was 800 on em 😉


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Poop is funny. 💩


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was making the easiest money yet
> 3000-3500 a week
> The tires were Goodyear assurance
> the tread wear was 800 on em 😉


Thanks for the information about the tires and the earnings.
I started in 2016 and have fond memories of weeks like you mentioned.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> My all-in cost is $0.25 a mile plus $5,000 *when some uninsured motorist totals my car*. OK, I have only been totaled once and they got their first-ever insurance a month before the accident.
> 
> Can I write off the $5,000 or is that included in the standard mileage deduction?





W00dbutcher said:


> He didn't say either way that's why I was asking. They do offer insurance for uninsured motorists, I carry it just because of that reason.


----------



## pamfau (3 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


You can take the milage driven while doing rides and/or deliveries as an expense, as you can use the mileage to and from a doctor's appointment as a medical mileage expense.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


They wanna make believe their cost per mile is lower so they don’t have to get a real job with a schedule. Let them be poor


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberSux25 said:


> They wanna make believe their cost per mile is lower so they don’t have to get a real job with a schedule. Let them be poor


Some people DO have lower costs per mile. Doesn’t make them poor. In fact, my net worth is closer to seven figures than it is to the one (or negative) figure you probably have.

Don’t hate on them because they know how to operate more efficiently.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I also feel your phone bill is not an Uber expense, exception is if you have to top it off with more data to meet your Uber and Lyft in my particular case sometimes I have to add another 20 bucks to the plan, my cell plan is 45 without the extra data so only 20 is an expense,
> 
> If your car is not used 100% for rideshare and then your insurance is not really a uber lyft expense, how are you going to get a car that's used for your personal needs and you also use it for Uber and then and then saying your insurance is an actual Uber lyft expense, yes you can put it on your taxes and claim the deduction, but it's truly not an expense out of your pocket for doing Uber and Lyft your car needs insurance ubering or not,
> 
> ...


I have responded this question Too many times and it makes me feel sad how people keep finding excuses to justify that certain things are not deductible or an expense.
Aand that if you were not doing a gig job you will still have to pay for gas and insurance and bla bla bla.
Please I will tell you AGAIN talk to a firm that does professional tax services. not to the guy next door or a relative or some fishy tax prepare person. You will be surprise how much deductions you can get and what is allow as an expense and what is not.
The problem here is the most people do not want to pay for a firm to do their taxes.
because it is expensive. And it becomes more expensive if you have more than one INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR INCOME.
but that it is another topic.
However cell phone,gas,car insurance, car washes even the unlimited car washes membership is an expense and it is deductible.
*Any expense that requires to operate your business as an I.C. it is deductible including **miles.*


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare drv said:


> I have responded this question Too many times and it makes me feel sad how people keep finding excuses to justify that certain things are not deductible or an expense.
> Aand that if you were not doing a gig job you will still have to pay for gas and insurance and bla bla bla.
> Please I will tell you AGAIN talk to a firm that does professional tax services. not to the guy next door or a relative or some fishy tax prepare person. You will be surprise how much deductions you can get and what is allow as an expense and what is not.
> The problem here is the most people do not want to pay for a firm to do their taxes.
> ...


And it makes me sad that you keep talking to me about taxes, I know how to do my taxes, I've been doing this for 25 years, I even filed taxes when I was doing taxi, I'm not talking about the taxes entirely, I'm talking about like the people who have a job install the gig app and do Uber and Lyft also fill car with gas everyday to go to work and then do Uber/lyft look at the receipts for their gas and they say spent $200 $300 whatever for the week on gas and then turn around and say themselves and others oh my God it's costing me $200 to $300 in gas to do Uber no it didn't cost you two hundred or three hundred dollars in gas to do Uber it cost you a percentage to go to work and percentage to do Uber I'm not talking about filing taxes,

Let me use a *bizarre* world example,
Driver installs app does 150 trips, all 150 trips are each $5.00
Driver's insurance is $150 per month,
Driver's car is 75% for Uber and 25% personal,

There are people on this site who will say straight out or imply that each one of those $5 trips had a loss of $1 due to the $150 insurance, that that driver didn't really earn $5 from each trip driver only earned $4

I know the driver can take a tax deduction of $112.50, I know that I don't need you to keep trying to tell me that over and over again,

Here is the issue, driver is not using the car 100% for Uber, driver is doing 75% uber 25% personal, so obviously driver needs a car driver needs insurance if driver says f*** over and uninstalls the app he still paying $150 insurance, therefore there is no actual $1 loss of every $5 trip from the driver but yet still people here as I said say that are imply that,

Make this clear, there is no $1 loss from every $5 trip in that example above *due to Uber.*


----------



## Coachdriverbill (Nov 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Proper car.
> Commercial insurance.
> Private clients.
> Know your market.
> ...


Proper licensing


----------



## Coachdriverbill (Nov 19, 2017)

Rideshare drv said:


> I have responded this question Too many times and it makes me feel sad how people keep finding excuses to justify that certain things are not deductible or an expense.
> Aand that if you were not doing a gig job you will still have to pay for gas and insurance and bla bla bla.
> Please I will tell you AGAIN talk to a firm that does professional tax services. not to the guy next door or a relative or some fishy tax prepare person. You will be surprise how much deductions you can get and what is allow as an expense and what is not.
> The problem here is the most people do not want to pay for a firm to do their taxes.
> ...


Everything and anything is deductible until you're audited.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The problem with this thread is people keep referring to entirely different things and mixing it all into 1 conversation. There are three entirely separate Accounting Principles being mixed here.

Financial Accounting. (For Reporting)
Managerial Accounting. (Cash Accounting for decision making)
Tax Accounting.(For doing your taxes).
Because all three separate topics are being mashed into one, this argument can literally go on forever.

Maybe take a step back and stick to one topic at a time?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I'm not talking about filing taxes,


However he was.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Coachdriverbill said:


> Everything and anything is deductible until you're audited.


Did I miss something, was he one of the ones that was saying it was okay to take the standard deduction and then turn around and itemize your car engine repair, when the tax law clearly states that the standard deduction includes car repairs.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You cannot use the standard deduction, and then turn around and put down an item as itemized, you do one or the other if you're going to itemize the replacing an engine, you're now going to need the receipts of everything that could possibly be a deduction off your taxes and yes including percentage of your insurance and your phone bill.


You have no clue. That is wrong on so many levels. Dumbassery


painfreepc said:


> I love the way you reply to me, you still trying to make it look like I'm saying something other than what I'm actually saying, I know that your car wears and tears due to doing uber, and I never said you don't do your normal depreciation and your extra maintenance for your car obviously those are expenses cuz now you have extra to do to your car and your car is going to depreciate faster I am not talking about any of that,
> 
> Your extra car maintenance, extra tires, extra oil changes, and sooner to hit car depreciation, is an actual real deduction in your earnings off of every trip I'm not an idiot I know that,
> 
> ...


Lol... the idiot said what? Jesus Christ you do it your way and us smart people that read the IRS Tax codes and that have been doing this for 40 years will continue to cut our tax bill.


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> No I'm 6 ft plus and unless there is a basketball tournament in town they have plenty of room
> I dont really care what they like anyway they dont gaf about me. Fuel rarely exceeds 10-15% and tips are usually about 7-10% per week


Only 7 to 10% in tips. I am 22% in tips weekly. I think you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wallyruss1958 said:


> You have no clue. That is wrong on so many levels. Dumbassery


As was already stated you are free to claim anything you want to as a tax deduction, but it will all come out in the wash if you ever get audited, why don't you guess do a complete inspection of your car and repair everything hoses belts switches knobs Nuts and Bolts everything and submit all of that as a tax deduction see how that flies.


----------



## Theo Offficen (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> standard


The real problem I see is not realizing or not knowing that your entire cost of rental that you pay for rental including the gas that you use while you're renting that money that you pay out for the rental and the gas, oil changes are done by the rental company their own cost, you take all of that is text deductible.

Did anybody doesn't know that, should know that. The entire amount of money you pay out for renting a car and the gas that you use for that car, his entirely tax deductible, the amount of personal miles is so small, that the IRS does not consider it.

I don't know where you got your opposite thinking, but it needs to stop. There's a lot of fud going on here.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Theo Offficen said:


> The real problem I see is not realizing or not knowing that your entire cost of rental that you pay for rental including the gas that you use while you're renting that money that you pay out for the rental and the gas, oil changes are done by the rental company their own cost, you take all of that is text deductible.
> 
> Did anybody doesn't know that, should know that. The entire amount of money you pay out for renting a car and the gas that you use for that car, his entirely tax deductible, the amount of personal miles is so small, that the IRS does not consider it.
> 
> I don't know where you got your opposite thinking, but it needs to stop. There's a lot of fud going on here.


Be interesting to see somebody do a thread of rental car deductions versus owner car deductions versus Tesla versus Ice car.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Be interesting to see somebody do a thread of rental car deductions versus owner car deductions versus Tesla versus Ice car.


There's nothing to deduct except for your lease or your rental payment vehicle wise.

You can deduct the interior cleaning, car wash, smell good stuff, and whatever free goodies you supply to the passenger.


You have to itemize everything.


----------



## pamfau (3 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I love the way you reply to me, you still trying to make it look like I'm saying something other than what I'm actually saying, I know that your car wears and tears due to doing uber, and I never said you don't do your normal depreciation and your extra maintenance for your car obviously those are expenses cuz now you have extra to do to your car and your car is going to depreciate faster I am not talking about any of that,
> 
> Your extra car maintenance, extra tires, extra oil changes, and sooner to hit car depreciation, is an actual real deduction in your earnings off of every trip I'm not an idiot I know that,
> 
> ...


It is my understanding you can either deduct your business miles OR your maintenance and actual expenses related to your business, whichever is the most advantageous to you. Not really sure what you were talking about really. Of course, I only do deliveries parttime, so obviously, I can't take EVERY MILE as a deduction and would not attempt to do so. But can you not take a percentage of cell phone since you need it to make deliveries?

And if I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I apologize. Are you an ac ountant or CPA?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pamfau said:


> It is my understanding you can either deduct your business miles OR your maintenance and actual expenses related to your business, whichever is the most advantageous to you. Not really sure what you were talking about really. Of course, I only do deliveries parttime, so obviously, I can't take EVERY MILE as a deduction and would not attempt to do so. But can you not take a percentage of cell phone since you need it to make deliveries?
> 
> And if I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I apologize. Are you an ac ountant or CPA?


Just don't put two rolls of toilet paper in your car. He will tell you that it's not a tax write off because you took it from your house and it's already been bought.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

pamfau said:


> It is my understanding you can either deduct your business miles OR your maintenance and actual expenses related to your business, whichever is the most advantageous to you. Not really sure what you were talking about really. Of course, I only do deliveries parttime, so obviously, I can't take EVERY MILE as a deduction and would not attempt to do so. But can you not take a percentage of cell phone since you need it to make deliveries?
> 
> And if I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I apologize. Are you an ac ountant or CPA?


You should check out the tax forum. Lots of issues and answers there.


----------



## DuncanONeil (Mar 17, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> I love the way you reply to me, you still trying to make it look like I'm saying something other than what I'm actually saying, I know that your car wears and tears due to doing uber, and I never said you don't do your normal depreciation and your extra maintenance for your car obviously those are expenses cuz now you have extra to do to your car and your car is going to depreciate faster I am not talking about any of that,
> 
> Your extra car maintenance, extra tires, extra oil changes, and sooner to hit car depreciation, is an actual real deduction in your earnings off of every trip I'm not an idiot I know that,
> 
> ...


This is why we need a new tax system. One with few rules and ideally no forms to file.
There is one out there.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Just hire the accountant already. 

My accountant got me a $68,000 tax credit which rolls over every year until it's used up.

You get what you pay for. 😁


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Only 7 to 10% in tips. I am 22% in tips weekly. I think you don't know what you're doing.


Every market Is different 
I made 110k in 9 months last year
How much did you make?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Every market Is different
> I made 110k in 9 months last year
> How much did you make?


145k on Uber X.

Yea I know you weren't talking to me. 😁


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> However he was.


However I was not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> However I was not.


And that was the entire problem. He's talking apples you're talking bananas.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> And that was the entire problem. He's talking apples you're talking bananas.


Exactly.

Because it's the bananas we should be worried about.

1: Bananas are clones, no seeds, thus susceptible to one disease wiping them out and humans starving as a result. Apples are not.

2: The focus on just the IRS tax deduction, which changes up or down every year, is meaningless to the bigger threat of becoming bankrupt due to the unsustainable pay ridesharing provides when one factors in ALL costs.

3: Even a bigger threat lies in unexpected and without explanation deactivations. Which likely are occurring because of drivers making their female pax uncomfortable or just malicious pax. But we don't know and that's the problem

Who cares about the IRS and apples? It's a good, it will take care of itself.

We need to be focused on females getting their bananas off before they have an opportunity to deactivate us.

My strategy so far has been to grow my beard and belly, walk with a limp. Wear cheap cologne. 

You know how those females get if denied rolling in the hay with some Uber driver to spite their boyfriend. Boom instant deactivation.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> And that was the entire problem. He's talking apples you're talking bananas.


Exactly.

Because it's the bananas we should be worried about.

1: Bananas are clones, no seeds, thus susceptible to one disease wiping them out and humans starving as a result. Apples are not.

2: The focus on just the IRS tax deduction, which changes up or down every year, is meaningless to the bigger threat of becoming bankrupt due to the unsustainable pay ridesharing provides when one factors in ALL costs. But this problem has been resolved with the $1+ per odometer mile pay guide to ridesharing sustainability formula.*

3: The biggest threat now lies in unexpected and without explanation deactivations. Which likely are occurring because of drivers making their female pax uncomfortable or just malicious pax. But we don't know and that's the problem

Who cares about apples? It's a good, it will take care of itself.


"For those that don't know. Make more money on the meter, including tips than miles driven for ridesharing daily. Save .75 cents a mile for costs and replacing vehicle one day.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sitting here waiting on a trip, I see there's a $5 lyft bonus about a mile from me I was thinking about driving to it and adding that bonus but due to that 62 Cent per mile IRS deduction and the fact that I might be tempted to stop at 7-Eleven on the way back and get a Coke for about $2.50 it's not really worth it, that $5 bonus is only worth $1.26 God damn Uber and lyft taking all my money..lol


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

pamfau said:


> It is my understanding you can either deduct your business miles OR your maintenance and actual expenses related to your business, whichever is the most advantageous to you. Not really sure what you were talking about really. Of course, I only do deliveries parttime, so obviously, I can't take EVERY MILE as a deduction and would not attempt to do so. But can you not take a percentage of cell phone since you need it to make deliveries?
> 
> And if I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I apologize. Are you an ac ountant or CPA?


Yes you can take a percentage of cell phone costs; If you have a defensible way to determine what the percentage is. If you track the amount of time in use for Uber you can do calculate the total time and deduct the percentage it was in use for Gig work. You could track data usage. Gig work uses a lot of data. You can track the data and dedeuct the percentage you use for gig work. In my case before gig work I had almost no data and a simple phone at $20/month. To do gig I needed a new phone and a plan upgrade to 56$ a month. As well all the data charge is for gig work as I had no data prior to this. I charged the cost of a new phone as an expense. My new plan is 56$ for 15gigs of data and calls and text are free. I can argue the whole 56$ is an expense for Gig work. For vehicle expensese, I find it much easier to track miles and charge a rate per mile, rather than tracking miles and all expenses and then determining what percentage of the expenses can be deducted. For Canada a corporation can charge per mile on auto expenses, however for unincorporated auto usage one is supposed to track all expenses, then calculate the percentage of use for business purposes and the percentage for private and come up with what amount of the expenses are tax deductable. So for Canada how you figure out auto expenses depends partly on how you have set up your gig business activities. Not sure how this works in the U.S. or elsewhere.


----------



## pamfau (3 mo ago)

pamfau said:


> You can take the milage driven while doing rides and/or deliveries as an expense, as you can use the mileage to and from a doctor's appointment as a medical mileage expense.


I'm getting out of this conversation entirely because I only work part time delivering, and I'll keep doing my taxes the way I've been doing them and you do yours the way you choose to do your.  But yeah, have to consider not only gas expense but wear and tear on your vehicle. I have a brother-in-law who DOES do Uber and Lyft full time and he had to replace his 2022 EV's tires already, at 40,000 miles!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

pamfau said:


> I'm getting out of this conversation entirely because I only work part time delivering, and I'll keep doing my taxes the way I've been doing them and you do yours the way you choose to do your.  But yeah, have to consider not only gas expense but wear and tear on your vehicle. I have a brother-in-law who DOES do Uber and Lyft full time and he had to replace his 2022 EV's tires already, at 40,000 miles!


Wait until he has to change the battery. 😆


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> And it makes me sad that you keep talking to me about taxes, I know how to do my taxes, I've been doing this for 25 years, I even filed taxes when I was doing taxi, I'm not talking about the taxes entirely, I'm talking about like the people who have a job install the gig app and do Uber and Lyft also fill car with gas everyday to go to work and then do Uber/lyft look at the receipts for their gas and they say spent $200 $300 whatever for the week on gas and then turn around and say themselves and others oh my God it's costing me $200 to $300 in gas to do Uber no it didn't cost you two hundred or three hundred dollars in gas to do Uber it cost you a percentage to go to work and percentage to do Uber I'm not talking about filing taxes,
> 
> Let me use a *bizarre* world example,
> Driver installs app does 150 trips, all 150 trips are each
> ...


Now that you gave a clear example i will agree with you.
You only can deduct items including miles while conducting business NOT personal.
that is the law when it comes to tax deductions.as a driver or any other independent contractor, you must keep a log for mileage and any expense receipts to run your business. in my case i have multiple business and it is best for me to pay a tax firm to do my taxes. However i still highly recommend to hire a tax firm if you do full time rideshare or food delivery as an I.C. sometimes people might overlook deductions you are entitled and that can cost you money in tax dollars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

For what it's worth, here's a list of common operating expenses. These operating expenses are allowed to be used as a deduction regardless of which method (standard mileage/actual expenses) you choose to use.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare drv said:


> Now that you gave a clear example i will agree with you.
> You only can deduct items including miles while conducting business NOT personal.
> that is the law when it comes to tax deductions.as a driver or any other independent contractor, you must keep a log for mileage and any expense receipts to run your business. in my case i have multiple business and it is best for me to pay a tax firm to do my taxes. However i still highly recommend to hire a tax firm if you do full time rideshare or food delivery as an I.C. sometimes people might overlook deductions you are entitled and that can cost you money in tax dollars.


You still don't get what I'm saying, I'm not talking about doing taxes or tax paperwork but I'm not going to explain our reply to you anymore, and I don't know why I would need a tax consultant cuz in my 8 years of doing this I have never had any major maintenance except for change light bulbs in front of my Ford Fusion.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> And it makes me sad that you keep talking to me about taxes, I know how to do my taxes, I've been doing this for 25 years, I even filed taxes when I was doing taxi, I'm not talking about the taxes entirely, I'm talking about like the people who have a job install the gig app and do Uber and Lyft also fill car with gas everyday to go to work and then do Uber/lyft look at the receipts for their gas and they say spent $200 $300 whatever for the week on gas and then turn around and say themselves and others oh my God it's costing me $200 to $300 in gas to do Uber no it didn't cost you two hundred or three hundred dollars in gas to do Uber it cost you a percentage to go to work and percentage to do Uber I'm not talking about filing taxes,
> 
> Let me use a *bizarre* world example,
> Driver installs app does 150 trips, all 150 trips are each
> ...


And that is exactly why the std deduction is far more advantageous to _most_ drivers, because: most driver's *actual* expenses are considerably lower than $0.625/mi.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> For what it's worth, here's a list of common operating expenses. These operating expenses are allowed to be used as a deduction regardless of which method (standard mileage/actual expenses) you choose to use.
> 
> View attachment 686963


Thanks for posting this, I'm sure others need this information, most of this stuff I already know, in fact this is only the second time in 8 years that I may have to itemize by deductions due to the fact that I rented the Tesla Model 3 for 2 months, so I already know I can write off my YouTube premium music cuz I basically only have it for my car hardly ever even use it at home well that's not true it's being used when I look at YouTube, plus I've had a few expenses out of pocket that shouldn't had to happen like when I was driving a Tesla I had to pay $341 out of my own pocket for a tire, and I've had several blowouts in my own car and I've had to spend a couple hundred dollars for tires, my insurance is a little higher this year than normally is because I went ahead and got full coverage the works I have the $100,00 $300,000 coverage, purchase a couple of dash cams one of them gives me Collision warning, I purchased four cameras and a monitor and a dvr, brand new 10-in Samsung tablet just for the car, two USB power supplies really nice units one of them has three 12 volt Outlets, 12 volt portable jumper , 12 volt Tire inflator, 12 volt car vacuum, and a few other items that escaped my mind at the moment, so I got a lot of things I can itemize for this year.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

It's good to see an old friend making an appearance here ..... repeatedly.

Ya'll say hello to .......... Miss Information!


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> For what it's worth, here's a list of common operating expenses. These operating expenses are allowed to be used as a deduction regardless of which method (standard mileage/actual expenses) you choose to use.
> 
> View attachment 686963


Those are not all “vehicle” operating expense and therefore not pertinent to the discussion about the tax deduction for owning and operating a “vehicle”


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Thanks for posting this, I'm sure others need this information, most of this stuff I already know, in fact this is only the second time in 8 years that I may have to itemize by deductions due to the fact that I rented the Tesla Model 3 for 2 months, so I already know I can write off my YouTube premium music cuz I basically only have it for my car hardly ever even use it at home well that's not true it's being used when I look at YouTube, plus I've had a few expenses out of pocket that shouldn't had to happen like when I was driving a Tesla I had to pay $341 out of my own pocket for a tire, and I've had several blowouts in my own car and I've had to spend a couple hundred dollars for tires, my insurance is a little higher this year than normally is because I went ahead and got full coverage the works I have the $100,00 $300,000 coverage, purchase a couple of dash cams one of them gives me Collision warning, I purchased four cameras and a monitor and a dvr, brand new 10-in Samsung tablet just for the car, two USB power supplies really nice units one of them has three 12 volt Outlets, 12 volt portable jumper , 12 volt Tire inflator, 12 volt car vacuum, and a few other items that escaped my mind at the moment, so I got a lot of things I can itemize for this year.
> 
> View attachment 686970
> 
> View attachment 686972


I'm actually going to take a serious look at actual expenses this year. Mostly because of gas prices. I keep receipts and track everything that's business related anyways. So it won't take much effort on my part, besides tallying it up. I Drive XL in an SUV. So gas adds up to quite a bit



Rideshare Dude said:


> Those are not all “vehicle” operating expense and therefore not pertinent to the discussion about the tax deduction for owning and operating a “vehicle”


You're right. They're actually not vehicle operating expenses at all. They're common operating expenses. So regardless of the deduction type you take, these are able to be expensed as well.😁


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

While IRS deductions are not expenses the reverse may be true and expenses may be IRS deductions.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Those are not all “vehicle” operating expense and therefore not pertinent to the discussion about the tax deduction for owning and operating a “vehicle”


May I point out your topic heading says:

"IRS mileage deduction is _NOT_ an expense"

It's not an expense, it's a tax credit. It's what the IRS roughly figures a vehicle for hire costs per mile are and doesn't want to double tax on what one already paid taxes in some other manner previously on the vehicle

For some their costs are lower than the tax credit and for some it's higher. However it makes a good guide to compare ones per mile costs to what the IRS thinks and what they are going to cover on the tax credit.

So since you answered your question in the topic heading that it's NOT an expense, shouldn't be upset the thread derailed. Good hearted people posting advice want to warn other drivers about hidden costs of ridesharing, that they get every tax deduction possible and not be ambushed. Shouldn't be upset about that.

I don't see anyone around here arguing that the IRS tax credit is a expense, like we have to pay the IRS x amount per mile. Where are you seeing that?

Unless of course your from the IRS and want to dispell some misinformation or disinformation posted elsewhere or get drivers to file their taxes?

It's good topic to bring up so close to the end of the year.

😁


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> May I point out your topic heading says:
> 
> "IRS mileage deduction is _NOT_ an expense"
> 
> ...


Look in the mirror. You are one of the people in this group who is constantly throwing out the IRS number as a _COST_ and disputing anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Look in the mirror. You are one of the people in this group who is constantly throwing out the IRS number as a _COST_ and disputing anyone who disagrees with you.


And what po's me the most is they speak as if these cost which is not the true accurate cost anyway of doing Uber, as if using your car as a business tool should be free.


----------



## pamfau (3 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You still don't get what I'm saying, I'm not talking about doing taxes or tax paperwork but I'm not going to explain our reply to you anymore, and I don't know why I would need a tax consultant cuz in my 8 years of doing this I have never had any major maintenance except for change light bulbs in front of my Ford Fusion.


Well, b4 I did deliveries part time, I was a freelance reporter and an official, and part of it was before sending transcripts via the internet, and so not only did I take my postage, I also took mileage to and from depositions, but mileage to the post office or to deliver transcripts to law offices, plus percentage of phone use and internet use and a home office, so I have been an independent contractor myself for a number of years, albeit not in transportation. And I did my own taxes ONCE with Turbo Tax, but cheated myself out of business miles, so I use a CPA or a firm to do my taxes as well and it's been over 30 years now, so there is that. Buy at this point I don't really care what you're saying. It 8s not worth arguing with you


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

pamfau said:


> Well, b4 I did deliveries part time, I was a freelance reporter and an official, and part of it was before sending transcripts via the internet, and so not only did I take my postage, I also took mileage to and from depositions, but mileage to the post office or to deliver transcripts to law offices, plus percentage of phone use and internet use and a home office, so I have been an independent contractor myself for a number of years, albeit not in transportation. And I did my own taxes ONCE with Turbo Tax, but cheated myself out of business miles, so I use a CPA or a firm to do my taxes as well and it's been over 30 years now, so there is that. Buy at this point I don't really care what you're saying. It 8s not worth arguing with you


I didn't say a damn thing about not doing taxes or how to do taxes, and who the hell asked you to argue with me, I never said insurance and or cell phone bill is not a tax deduction,

This trend was not about what you should and should not declare as an expense on your taxes,
It was about the cost the extra money for you to do Uber and Lyft, in other words how much more money do you spend daily monthly yearly because of uber and lyft, and if you already have a car that's for personal use and you're going to have that car ubering or not, your insurance bill is not an extra cost to you for doing Uber and Lyft,

If Mr car owner Mr insurance payer, suddenly decided tomorrow he's going to install the Uber app and do 150 trips, and his insurance $150, each trip is not minus one dollar because of $150 insurance, when he uninstalls the app after those 150 trips he doesn't certainly go sell his car and stop paying for insurance,

My car washes for example if I itemize will I try to get a tax deduction for that yes I will, but my car washes are not an extra expense because of uber and lyft, I've been paying for unlimited car washes for nearly two decades,

*but yes like everyone else I sure in the hell will declare insurance and car washes as a tax deduction if I itemize.*


Our biggest expense is car depreciation, but if you buy the right car buy a good used car, for example my MKZ is a 2017 I bought it about 5 months ago, only had 40,000 freaking miles on it, and guess what they're no longer make this car should still hold his value if I take care of it, I should still get a good price for it so I don't think depreciation is going to be a big issue for me.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Look in the mirror. You are one of the people in this group who is constantly throwing out the IRS number as a _COST_ and disputing anyone who disagrees with you.


You are arguing with someone who keeps calling the IRS mileage DEDUCTION as a "TAX CREDIT".
There is a difference between the two and anyone who does not know the difference is not worth listening to.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> You are arguing with someone who keeps calling the IRS mileage DEDUCTION as a "TAX CREDIT".
> There is a difference between the two and anyone who does not know the difference is not worth listening to.


Good point. This gig would be a lot more profitable if that number was a tax credit instead of a deduction.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I didn't say a damn thing about not doing taxes or how to do taxes, and who the hell asked you to argue with me, I never said insurance and or cell phone bill is not a tax deduction,
> 
> This trend was not about what you should and should not declare as an expense on your taxes,
> It was about the cost the extra money for you to do Uber and Lyft, in other words how much more money do you spend daily monthly yearly because of uber and lyft, and if you already have a car that's for personal use and you're going to have that car ubering or not, your insurance bill is not an extra cost to you for doing Uber and Lyft,
> ...


I'm trying to figure out where he addresses you directly on your rant.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Look in the mirror. You are one of the people in this group who is constantly throwing out the IRS number as a _COST_ and disputing anyone who disagrees with you.


Ahh haa! 😁

No I never said the IRS tax credit is an expense.

Nor did I ever say or imply a driver has to pay the IRS x amount of cents a mile.

If you can find that then show me.

What I've clearly always said is that the IRS thinks we are spending about x amount of cents per mile and gives drivers a tax credit.

It's useful for comparison purposes to what one figures is their own costs per mile.

Why do I mention it? Because lots of drivers only figure the cost of gas in their costs per mile, when in fact there's a lot more involved, the IRS thinks so and they are right.

I also post my figures so others will see there is a lot more than just the gas and what the IRS thinks we are spending for our business (including taxes). This way other drivers consider carefully, save their money and don't get ambushed by hidden costs.

If you inferred anything outside of that then your mistaken.

Certainly suggesting that I said drivers have to pay a per mile expense to the IRS is way off base and borderline trollish.

😁


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ahh haa! 😁
> 
> No I never said the IRS tax credit is an expense.
> 
> ...


It is not a “TAX CREDIT”. Learn the difference and stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It is not a “TAX CREDIT”. Learn the difference and stop spreading misinformation.


Anyone that doesn't know the difference between a tax credit and a tax deduction should not be talking about taxes at all, hell some tax credits can even give you a refund even if you have no withholding.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Look in the mirror. You are one of the people in this group who is constantly throwing out the IRS number as a _COST_ and disputing anyone who disagrees with you.


No, people use the IRS number as a rough guide to vehicle operating cost. Actual costs may be higher or lower for your situation but it’s a starting point. 
Nobody is saying a deduction is a cost.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No, people use the IRS number as a rough guide to vehicle operating cost. Actual costs may be higher or lower for your situation but it’s a starting point.
> Nobody is saying a deduction is a cost.


You have not been watching the posts and comments very closely. I see people making that claim all the time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> You have not been watching the posts and comments very closely. I see people making that claim all the time.


I believe they try to reference it as an reference to cost, but not a cost. 
I agree it is fallacious as everyone’s actual costs are different, but for lazy people at least it gets them to realize they have operating costs and that income is not earnings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I believe they try to reference it as an reference to cost, but not a cost.
> I agree it is fallacious as everyone’s actual costs are different, but for lazy people at least it gets them to realize they have operating costs and that income is not earnings.


Word salad should be your middle name


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Atavar said:


> No, people use the IRS number as a rough guide to vehicle operating cost. Actual costs may be higher or lower for your situation but it’s a starting point.
> Nobody is saying a deduction is a cost.


If you are doing Uber X or regular Lyft and your actual cost to operate you car is anywhere close to the IRS deduction then you are too stoopid to be doing ride share.
Sell your car and get yourself a good tent and join the other homeless losers..
Your true cost should be closer to 30 cents than 62 cents.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It is not a “TAX CREDIT”. Learn the difference and stop spreading misinformation.


Mileage deduction, tax credit, whatever you want to call it, it's something that we don't have to pay. Unlike what you claim I said.

If we were all accountants we wouldn't be driving for a living.

That's why we hire an accountant, mechanics, car detailers etc. so we can focus on what we do best.

Boy you must be a real hit with the pax. 😂

Me, I'm the star of the party. 🥳

I've got a 3 hour round trip at 1pm, so troll you later! 😆


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Mileage deduction, tax credit, whatever you want to call it, it's something that we don't have to pay. Unlike what you claim I said.
> 
> If we were all accountants we wouldn't be driving for a living.
> 
> ...


LOL. NO. A deduction is entered on the front end, and you only save a percentage of that amount on your bottom line taxes. Usually about 15%. A tax credit is entered on the backend, and the full dollar amount comes off of the amount you owe in taxes or is added to your refund.

they are two entirely different things, and if you don’t understand the difference between the two, you really shouldn’t be doing this. You certainly should not have a profile name obey the numbers. You don’t even understand what the numbers mean.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> LOL. NO. A deduction is entered on the front end, and you only save a percentage of that amount on your bottom line taxes. Usually about 15%. A tax credit is entered on the backend, and the full dollar amount comes off of the amount you owe in taxes or is added to your refund.
> 
> they are two entirely different things, and if you don’t understand the difference between the two, you really shouldn’t be doing this. You certainly should not have a profile name obey the numbers. You don’t even understand what the numbers mean.


220, 221....whatever it takes. LOL


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


"My costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile. It's all a rough estimate as things change."

What rideshare platorform do you drive primarily? X, XL, Black?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> y costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "My costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile. It's all a rough estimate as things change."
> 
> What rideshare platorform do you drive primarily? X, XL, Black?


Question though, is that car 100% used for rideshare, no personal use whatsoever.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

tkman said:


> Yes you can take a percentage of cell phone costs; If you have a defensible way to determine what the percentage is. If you track the amount of time in use for Uber you can do calculate the total time and deduct the percentage it was in use for Gig work. You could track data usage. Gig work uses a lot of data. You can track the data and dedeuct the percentage you use for gig work. In my case before gig work I had almost no data and a simple phone at $20/month. To do gig I needed a new phone and a plan upgrade to 56$ a month. As well all the data charge is for gig work as I had no data prior to this. I charged the cost of a new phone as an expense. My new plan is 56$ for 15gigs of data and calls and text are free. I can argue the whole 56$ is an expense for Gig work. For vehicle expensese, I find it much easier to track miles and charge a rate per mile, rather than tracking miles and all expenses and then determining what percentage of the expenses can be deducted. For Canada a corporation can charge per mile on auto expenses, however for unincorporated auto usage one is supposed to track all expenses, then calculate the percentage of use for business purposes and the percentage for private and come up with what amount of the expenses are tax deductable. So for Canada how you figure out auto expenses depends partly on how you have set up your gig business activities. Not sure how this works in the U.S. or elsewhere.


Figuring out your deductions is not that complicated. First, calculate the percentage of miles driven for the gig (including dead miles) vs total miles driven annually. Next, add up all your vehicle expenses (maintenance. insurance, etc., etc. and necessary expenses for the gig (incl. smart phone bills + data, etc.). Then, apply the percentage calculated in the 1st step to the total expenses from the 2nd step, and declare that amount as your deduction against earnings. Simple!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If I took two rolls of toilet paper out of my house and stuck it in my car, how do you classify it?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> If I took two rolls of toilet paper out of my house and stuck it in my car, how do you classify it?


After you take those two rolls to your car don't forget to stop by the store and get two more to put back in your house, because according to you you take extra s**** when you drive Uber so you need to buy extra toilet paper.

And I never said you couldn't get a tax deduction for the toilet paper, I said you didn't spend extra money for toilet paper, you don't have to use the bathroom more because you're driving Uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> After you take those two rolls to your car don't forget to stop by the store and get two more to put back in your house, because according to you you take extra s**** when you drive Uber so you need to buy extra toilet paper.
> 
> And I never said you couldn't get a tax deduction for the toilet paper, I said you didn't spend extra money for toilet paper, you don't have to use the bathroom more because you're driving Uber.


Totally missed the point of my question but that's okay I'm used to it from you.

Care to try again?

How do you classify it ?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Question though, is that car 100% used for rideshare, no personal use whatsoever.





painfreepc said:


> View attachment 687145


I was quoting someone.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> If I took two rolls of toilet paper out of my house and stuck it in my car, how do you classify it?


You can deduct it if you drive a porta-potty.
You cannot deduct it if you drive a POS.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

WEY00L said:


> You can deduct it if you drive a porta-potty.
> You cannot deduct it if you drive a POS.


Wrong on both accounts, you can deduct both of them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 687167


Yeah but it's still moving look!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "My costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile. It's all a rough estimate as things change."
> 
> What rideshare platform do you drive primarily? X, XL, Black?


X, but we get $1.65 a mile as trip frequency is low and deadhead nearly all the time. Prices are twice as high to compensate.

Very little calls for XL and no Black here.

Ran like a taxi business, not ridesharing.

On for 18 hours, do 7 hours a day driving average. $7 an hour + $3 an hour in tips after costs. Including buying a replacement vehicle every 3-4 years for $40,000 apx.

Not the greatest job, but keeps some of us alive.

I'm a living example of sustainability ridesharing as an income source. 

Uber is burning anyone driving for less than $1 per odometer mile including tips. We make 82.5 cents a mile each way, tips push it up to almost $1 per mile.

Last year made .95 cents a mile on 100,000 odometer miles (including deadheading).

So $1 per odometer mile works as a barely sustainable model.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> LOL. NO. A deduction is entered on the front end, and you only save a percentage of that amount on your bottom line taxes. Usually about 15%. A tax credit is entered on the backend, and the full dollar amount comes off of the amount you owe in taxes or is added to your refund.
> 
> they are two entirely different things, and if you don’t understand the difference between the two, you really shouldn’t be doing this. You certainly should not have a profile name obey the numbers. You don’t even understand what the numbers mean.


Sorry your not hired, bad bedside manner.

Next applicant please. 😂


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Some people DO have lower costs per mile. Doesn’t make them poor. In fact, my net worth is closer to seven figures than it is to the one (or negative) figure you probably have.
> 
> Don’t hate on them because they know how to operate more efficiently.


Lol I drive for my own car service. I owe 150K on a house worth 400K. I have 2 paid off cars in my driveway and 50K in bank…. I’m just being honest… I can do Uber when it’s slow in my beater but it’s just not worth it unless you drive drunks at night and which I refuse to do.


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My current costs per mile (apx) to operate
> 
> .20 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


How dirty is your car? 7 cents a mile for cleaning?
So if you drive 200 miles a day you spend $ 14 on cleaning your car?
I do the free vacuums at the car wash near my house and my car wash pass for unlimited washes is 19.99 a month.
If you keep your car clean and wipe it down occasionally there is no need for detailing.


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

Civicdriver said:


> How dirty is your car? 7 cents a mile for cleaning?
> So if you drive 200 miles a day you spend $ 14 on cleaning your car?
> I do the free vacuums at the car wash near my house and my car wash pass for unlimited washes is 19.99 a month.
> If you keep your car clean and wipe it down occasionally there is no need for detailing.


And 4 cents a mile for the phone?
My monthly plan unlimited is $30 on Verizon,whether I drive 10 miles or 4000.
Your phone doesn't get charged per mile,if it does you got the wrong carrier.lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So even if it only cost you 40 cents a mile to operate, that number is absolutely useless in the real world setting.


Why do you think that?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> My costs to operate are now .67 cents a mile, my vehicle CPM is .53 cents a mile.


How are you deriving two separate per mile numbers?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> How are you deriving two separate per mile numbers?


UDM
Uber Driver Math


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Please stop with the nonsense. The IRS deduction per mile is a blanket number covering everything from the smallest passenger car to “vans, pickups or panel trucks.”
> 
> Just because the deduction is $.625 per mile doesn’t mean that is what it _COSTS_ you to own and operate _YOUR_ vehicle.
> 
> ...


Dude r u really sticking up for the irs??? Wow I feel like you lost some brain cells. Unless I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure your writing is saying you wish the irs gave you only .30 per mile. Bruh?you mad at humanity?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Dude r u really sticking up for the irs??? Wow I feel like you lost some brain cells. Unless I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure your writing is saying you wish the irs gave you only .30 per mile. Bruh?you mad at humanity?


That is not what he is saying.
There is a difference between what you can deduct on your taxes (IRS deduction) and your actual true expenses.
Incompetent drivers think their actual expenses are the same as the IRS deduction because they can't do math. 
If you are driving Uber X and your actual cost per mile is over 30 cents a mile you are doing it wrong or you failed at math.


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Dude r u really sticking up for the irs??? Wow I feel like you lost some brain cells. Unless I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure your writing is saying you wish the irs gave you only .30 per mile. Bruh?you mad at humanity?


I've been doing taxes for 40 years and my Rideshare business is an S-Corp. Uber and Lyft pay my company and the stickshiftpsyco is correct. You deduct the current IRS mileage rate for all your rideshare miles. In my case my 2020 Ford Expedition Limited (Blackout Series) is 100% Rideshare and I deduct ALL my vehile expenses, including depreciation.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> That is not what he is saying.
> There is a difference between what you can deduct on your taxes (IRS deduction) and your actual true expenses.
> Incompetent drivers think their actual expenses are the same as the IRS deduction because they can't do math.
> If you are driving Uber X and your actual cost per mile is over 30 cents a mile you are doing it wrong or you failed at math.


Bingo!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mytyme32152 said:


> the stickshiftpsyco is correct.


Seems you intended @Rideshare Dude


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mytyme32152 said:


> I've been doing taxes for 40 years and my Rideshare business is an S-Corp. Uber and Lyft pay my company and the stickshiftpsyco is correct. You deduct the current IRS mileage rate for all your rideshare miles. In my case my 2020 Ford Expedition Limited (Blackout Series) is 100% Rideshare and I deduct ALL my vehile expenses, including depreciation.


Same thing with my 2017 Toyota Prius.
I have a 2009 Camry for non rideshare miles.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Keep in mind.. rental drivers (particularly in NYC and Orlando) who rent a car by the day/week can't deduct per mile we have to use actual expenses.
> 
> Work miles/Total miles driven
> 
> ...


I wonder how many rented a car for Uber and Lyft kept a log book of all their mileage and didn't realize till tax time that that logbook was useless.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I wonder how many rented a car for Uber and Lyft kept a log book of all their mileage and didn't realize till tax time that that logbook was useless.


And I wonder how many drivers deduct all of their miles for ride share and don't keep a daily log book thinking they don't need to because all of the miles are for business.
The IRS still requires a log book for all business miles even if the car is rented.
In the case of a rented vehicle the rental expenses are not deductible for the miles driven for personal use.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

WEY00L said:


> And I wonder how many drivers deduct all of their miles for ride share and don't keep a daily log book thinking they don't need to because all of the miles are for business.
> The IRS still requires a log book for all business miles even if the car is rented.
> In the case of a rented vehicle the rental expenses are not deductible for the miles driven for personal use.


I must admit I did not know that, I've never rented a car for Uber long term I did rent the Tesla for 2 months, and I'm still not sure how I'm going to deal with that in my taxes, I was part of the lease Exchange program in late 2014, I used the standard deduction for miles.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> And I wonder how many drivers deduct all of their miles for ride share and don't keep a daily log book thinking they don't need to because all of the miles are for business.
> The IRS still requires a log book for all business miles even if the car is rented.
> In the case of a rented vehicle the rental expenses are not deductible for the miles driven for personal use.


I think it's the same with leasing a vehicle your not eligible to use the mileage deduction


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think it's the same with leasing a vehicle your not eligible to use the mileage deduction


If the title is in your name then yes you can. If it’s a lease or rental (like Hertz) and the vehicle is not titled in your name then no mileage is deductible.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> The IRS still requires a log book for all business miles even if the car is rented.


Incorrect.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Incorrect.


Have you ever filled out a schedule C?
Line 47a: Do you have evidence to support your deduction?
Line 47b: If "yes " is the evidence written?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> Have you ever filled out a schedule C?
> Line 47a: Do you have evidence to support your deduction?
> Line 47b: If "yes " is the evidence written?
> View attachment 691705


No mention of logbook, much less business miles. ❓❓❓


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> No mention of logbook, much less business miles. ❓❓❓


The instruction for line 47 refer you to publication 463.
Try reading publicstion 463.
They have an example of a log.
Page 26.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WEY00L said:


> The IRS still requires a log book for all business miles even if the car is rented.





calmman said:


> https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2590192-can-i-deduct-mileage-on-a-vehicle-i-don-t-own
> 
> in short -no.





UberTaxPro said:


> Sorry, no double dipping allowed. You can have one or the other but not both.





calmman said:


> you can't claim standard mile deductions from rental car as it doesn't belong to you.





calmman said:


> In author's case when he rents form Lyft (or does Uber-Enterprise deal like I do) he can't claim standard mileage deduction as the car doesn't belong to him and he is NOT leasing it, he's renting it and it will be Hertz/Enterprise who will claim standard deduction


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

When you drive your car for business, the IRS says you must document the: 


 
Time and date of the drive
 
Total distance of the drive
 
Destination of the drive
 
Business purpose of the drive.

These documentation requirements are the same whether you use the standard mileage rate (53.5 cents per mile for 2017) *or deduct your actual expenses for gas, repairs, depreciation, and other car costs. *


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car | Internal Revenue Service


Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car




www.irs.gov





*Recordkeeping*
The law requires that you substantiate your expenses by adequate records or by sufficient evidence to support your own statement. For further information on recordkeeping, refer to Topic No. 305.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So yes you must keep a log book if you plan on even deducting just gas for business purposes.

Not to mention the numerous other deductions that you use for your car that's not associated with the mileage or the rental itself.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Also would like to mention, you already have a log book that's available to you as an Uber driver. You can use your partners.uber.com history as a log book if you really need to. Of course you'll have to download or find some way of getting all 365 days off the website, but that is a viable log book for the IRS.

Then again it's the irs, they may already know and understand it's already there and may not actually need it for an Uber or Lyft driver as long as you're providing only documentation for expense income dealing with just Uber and Lyft.

Don't quote me or take that fact to heart because I'm not an IRS agent or a tax accountant.


----------

